# beach tarpon anchor



## TimPappy (Jan 25, 2018)

Hello, I will soon have an 18ft flats boat with a 60hp motor. I will be fishing in the panhandle at times for migrating beach tarpon. Can someone recommend what size anchor and how long the anchor line should be? Do you use chain on your anchor? 
I have read some of the posts here regarding quick release systems and think I have that part figured out. I do have a power pole, but assume at times depth will be an issue not to mention current/wind spinning the boat. 

thanks for any input, Tim


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

50’ of rope, any good Danville or grappling style anchor will work then a big orange ball bumper with your name and number wrote on it.


----------



## TimPappy (Jan 25, 2018)

Rick hambric said:


> 50’ of rope, any good Danville or grappling style anchor will work then a big orange ball bumper with your name and number wrote on it.


Thanks Rick. Chain to the anchor? 8lb enough? I'm a retired tournament bass guy who used to run 70mph everywhere and had 2 power poles to lock me down. Never used an anchor in my life!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Check out the Sea Claw type anchor. Half the weight, better holding power, no need for any chain.


http://seaclaw.com
https://www.seaclawanchors.com/products.html


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

No chain if you use a heavy enough anchor. A 15# should get the job done. I hate hearin the chain bounce so I just use a little heavier anchor.


----------



## TimPappy (Jan 25, 2018)

Ty much Rick and Net 30. I'm glad to hear I don't need chain. Checking those links out now.

Tim


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

There is a reason a lot of guys use an anchor chain. Those heavier anchors are pricey. Better? Probably but over a $150 for an anchor for a flats skiff gives me pause.


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Using an anchor buddy a 10 lb anchor should hold fine.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

The Sea Claws are good. Pricey, but definitely no need for a chain.

Didn't you get a Mosquito? For mine, I bought a Guardian aluminum danforth anchor and added about 20-inches of stainless steel chain to 30-foot of braided dock line with an eye splice. Added a hard rubber mooring snubber as a shock absorber and half a bullet styrofoam float on the tag end. The anchor holds immediately and even with the chain it's still lighter than a regular danforth. By the way, I am fishing similar conditions to you in the Big Bend/Forgotten Coast.

https://www.wholesalemarine.com/for...MIqKSCtr7Q2gIVli-BCh2VCw3KEAQYAiABEgJ5s_D_BwE


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Net 30 said:


> Check out the Sea Claw type anchor. Half the weight, better holding power, no need for any chain.
> 
> 
> http://seaclaw.com
> https://www.seaclawanchors.com/products.html


Funny you should mention that. I went to the scrap yard last year to drop off some various metal scrap I had laying around that I saved up, instead of just throwing it in the recycling bin. So when I get there, I notice out of the corner of my eye, an old brass anchor. After close inspection, it was the bronze fluke of a 12lb Sea Claw that looked in perfect condition, except for the green discoloration that bronze will often get. No stainless steel bar, but I looked in the stainless steel bin there and found a bar stock that would perfectly fit. All in all, the pair cost me about $15 to purchase it. So with a wire wheel on my drill, as well as a couple of coats of clear acrylic spray paint, it took about 15 mins to turn that fluke into a new looking Sea Claw. There was only one hole needed on the SS bar since it a small piece welded on the other end to act as a stopper. With a $5 SS clasp mounted on the end, I had about $20 total and a little sweat equity to restore that ole Sea Claw into it's former glory. One man's junk..... This one I'll keep!


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

I’d go without chain as well. For the most part we aren’t anchoring in rough conditions or in a harbor overnight where dragging anchor could be disastrous.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

The more chain you use the easier it will be to have your anchor catch the first time. I never believed this until I went offshore on my buddy's 25ft offshore boat and he had 25 feet of chain.


----------



## Kenmorris (Feb 25, 2018)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> I’d go without chain as well. For the most part we aren’t anchoring in rough conditions or in a harbor overnight where dragging anchor could be disastrous.


While everyone here is correct in saying that chain is necessary for fishing, My personal opinion is that an anchor is your last chance to keep out of a really bad situation, ie.Motor malfunction and a nasty wind blowing you somewhere you DONT want to go. I personally go with chain for that reason, and more rode than you might think.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

I happen to own a steel fabrication business so I Just made my own.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

TimPappy said:


> Hello, I will soon have an 18ft flats boat with a 60hp motor. I will be fishing in the panhandle at times for migrating beach tarpon. Can someone recommend what size anchor and how long the anchor line should be? Do you use chain on your anchor?
> I have read some of the posts here regarding quick release systems and think I have that part figured out. I do have a power pole, but assume at times depth will be an issue not to mention current/wind spinning the boat.
> 
> thanks for any input, Tim


What's the boat? True flats boat or like what Zika mentioned, a Mosquito. I'm assuming it's the later since you mentioned a 60hp. That being the case, there is not much drag on those boats, so for the beach where you don't have real strong tides, I'd try sticking with something on the lighter side with lighter than normal rope. You wouldn't need any more than 3/8" dbl braided rope. Like Rick Hambric mention, no less than 50ft. Honestly, in rougher water, you could just use your regular boat anchor system and a medium size ball (not those huge things). When you get to the spot, let out what you need to secure the boat. Coil the rest of your rope and tie the coil off (I'm guessing you'll have 100ft with you). Rig a loop to put over your cleat and hang the ball and the excess rope coil just over the boat and hanging, but not in the water. I like to rig the cleat so the loop goes thru the cleat eye and over one leg of the cleat (not both). So when we get a hook up, I can just push the loop off the one cleat leg with my foot and the whole thing breaks away from the boat.

For us fly fishing guys, we are not normally out there if it's nasty rough, unless you are just plain hard core. And even then, you'd be hard pressed to truly need a spring system. But with that being said, it has it's place and can keep the rope from breaking or the bow from spearing a wave if you are in the nasty shizzit or a rouge wave comes by. So a tough call to bring or not to bring a spring system. If you can rig so it's a final attachment if needed, but can be removed from the whole system and stowed, then that is the best of both worlds.

On the beaches and flats, I've gotten away with inexpensive anchors on light drag TPS like yours or smaller. Even a cheap galvanized mushroom anchor and 50ft of 1/4" dbl braided rope (with loops serviced on both ends) will hold. It will hold you in place enough for a boat like yours with little drag. Also the 1/4 line creates less drag and there requires less to float it. Add a SS mooring rope spring (or a couple of strong 2ft bungees) if it's rough out and a crab trap buoy (with your name on it) and it can all be stowed in a 2 gal wash bucket. Remember, no spring needed if you are on calm days. So if you lost any or all of the entire rig, you're only out $50 for the whole thing. BTW, it makes a good second anchor system if you need to hold the boat in a certain spot. Anyway, that's really the minimum you'll need. But you can go big and fancy if you feel the need. 

Good luck!

Ted Haas

And here is that cheap anchor...
https://hardwareonlinestore.com/ind...UJ&ppcstrkid=1332290283&ppcsu=xhg7f5djqitnahs


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Kenmorris said:


> While everyone here is correct in saying that chain is necessary for fishing, My personal opinion is that an anchor is your last chance to keep out of a really bad situation, ie.Motor malfunction and a nasty wind blowing you somewhere you DONT want to go. I personally go with chain for that reason, and more rode than you might think.


Ken, I agree with your assessment on a normal boat anchoring system. But the OP is asking about using a break-away anchor system for beach fishing tarpon. In other words, you hook the fish and you throw your anchor line in the water attached to a buoy and go chase the fish. It can be a different animal.


----------



## TimPappy (Jan 25, 2018)

Zika said:


> The Sea Claws are good. Pricey, but definitely no need for a chain.
> 
> Didn't you get a Mosquito? For mine, I bought a Guardian aluminum danforth anchor and added about 20-inches of stainless steel chain to 30-foot of braided dock line with an eye splice. Added a hard rubber mooring snubber as a shock absorber and half a bullet styrofoam float on the tag end. The anchor holds immediately and even with the chain it's still lighter than a regular danforth. By the way, I am fishing similar conditions to you in the Big Bend/Forgotten Coast.
> 
> https://www.wholesalemarine.com/for...MIqKSCtr7Q2gIVli-BCh2VCw3KEAQYAiABEgJ5s_D_BwE


Yes Zika, Mosquito on order. Thanks for links...think I'm gonna go with the sea claw.


----------



## TimPappy (Jan 25, 2018)

Thanks Backwater. Really appreciate this site and all the helpful members. Simpler is usually better!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I'd go with the new 8# SC then. I had the 12 on my heavy Bayshore and it held without issue.

I'd still recommend adding a mooring line snubber. A boat wake, rogue wave or afternoon sea breeze chop will make you appreciate it. Just threads on the rode on the tag end near the buoy--nothing to rust and they last forever.

Here's an example of the one I'm using. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pactrade-M...bers-17-Long/302199806877?hash=item465c831b9d


----------



## TimPappy (Jan 25, 2018)

Ordering that Zika. ty by the way I realize the last thing tarpon guys want is another newbie lining up and getting in the way...I like to think I have enough common sense and courtesy to get in the game and not mess up a guide or fellow local angler. I'll always keep a good distance from any boat/s and not come roaring in on plane etc...from what I read it can get pretty dicey!

Tim


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

If everyone would practice the Golden Rule on the water, things would be much more pleasant. Matter of fact, that would work on dry land, too!

Good luck. Hope you get some poon slime on that skiff.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Depending on where your cleats are, one trick for boats that have cleats a few feet from the bow is make a bridle with a loop in th center. Then just tie a slip knot with your anchor rope and coil it in ththe cockpit. That way as the hull rolls over the waves there’s no hard nose dive & slap.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I use an oversize aluminum (danforth) anchor, they do well in the sand you'll be anchoring in. I am going to go against the grain here. I run a 6' rubber coated chain, this is not so much to keep the anchor hooked up (but it helps) but it adds a bit of weight and adds to the angle in the water that has to be taken up before your system comes tight. You'll notice when you're anchoring beachside, that often when you're where you need to be that the boat will be bucking and kind of yanking to a stop. This makes it difficult (more difficult) when you're trying to cast and maintain balance. I also add about 12' of big shock cord doubled with thimbles to have a 6' length. This with the extra angle from my buoy makes the boat MUCH softer when it's on the hook. It also keeps you from dipping the bow as often when it's rough. 
Admittedly, I will stay out when I should really go in. I'll be home on Thurs. I'll try and get you a pic.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

x2 on the sea claw. I have the 8# for my 16' skiff with a 40hp. No chain required. They are bad to the bone.


----------



## TimPappy (Jan 25, 2018)

Thanks all, going sea claw with snubber as per Zika and will use Ricks advice on slip knot. If anyone needs any advice for Grand Lake, Oklahoma bass fishing just holler! lol


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Low Hydrogen would love to see pics of our anchor setup. I need to rig up a tarpon anchor for this summer for my skiff.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

https://www.wholesalemarine.com/bungee-dock-lines.html


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Where exactly will you be fishing ?

I’ve got several anchors in styles and sizes. I could run with you for a week or two and we can figure out what one works best. 

Anchors is kind of my thing and I’d love to help a fellow fisherman out.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My anchor looks like a small Sea Claw but fixed it doesn't close. Use a big bumper for float. Use a quick release like Ted. Have some chain. It has always held and when I am leaving easy to get lose. Not like a Danforth


----------



## TimPappy (Jan 25, 2018)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Where exactly will you be fishing ?
> 
> I’ve got several anchors in styles and sizes. I could run with you for a week or two and we can figure out what one works best.
> 
> Anchors is kind of my thing and I’d love to help a fellow fisherman out.


Hey Barrelcooker, I live on West Bay in PCB. I already ordered an anchor, but still always open to fishing with anyone on here. Recently converted to fly fishing and have a lot to learn (that's part of the fun). PM me if you're anywhere close and want to go. I'm pretty sure going by myself for tarpon will be a train wreck!


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

TimPappy said:


> Hey Barrelcooker, I live on West Bay in PCB. I already ordered an anchor, but still always open to fishing with anyone on here. Recently converted to fly fishing and have a lot to learn (that's part of the fun). PM me if you're anywhere close and want to go. I'm pretty sure going by myself for tarpon will be a train wreck!


We are gonna have so much fun. 
Do you like rum ?


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> We are gonna have so much fun.
> Do you like rum ?


Who doesn’t???


----------



## TimPappy (Jan 25, 2018)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> We are gonna have so much fun.
> Do you like rum ?


I like anything that's not gin!


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

TimPappy said:


> I like anything that's not gin!


As long as its vodka or whiskey. Seacure, your welcome


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> We are gonna have so much fun.
> Do you like rum ?


You guys make sure to bring a video camera and document the most fun parts.


----------



## TimPappy (Jan 25, 2018)

As I mentioned earlier decided to go with the Seaclaw. I just ended up calling the # and spoke directly to Kevin. He was super to deal with and I now am the proud owner of a fine Seaclaw anchor. Thanks for the info guys...now if I only had a boat to go with said anchor! Throwing a fly rod at pinecones can only fulfill you so much. 1 more week. 

Tim


----------



## brianacnp (May 18, 2011)

-aluminum fortress anchor 
-6ft PVC coated chain 
Anchor line of choice 
—Davis Instruments 16" Shockles LineSnubber 
—large orange float 
—agree hooking to bow eye will help with rolling with the waves and slap. 
—the beach can get nasty in the afternoon


----------



## 5mark_n (Apr 11, 2015)

TimPappy said:


> As I mentioned earlier decided to go with the Seaclaw. I just ended up calling the # and spoke directly to Kevin. He was super to deal with and I now am the proud owner of a fine Seaclaw anchor. Thanks for the info guys...now if I only had a boat to go with said anchor! Throwing a fly rod at pinecones can only fulfill you so much. 1 more week.
> 
> Tim



excellent choice, got one from Kevin last month......buy nice or buy twice


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

I always have too much gear. I have a Sea Claw with a bungee shock absorber and float, a regular galvanized Danforth with a rubber shock absorber and float, and a Fortress Commando stashed in the hatch.


----------



## TimPappy (Jan 25, 2018)

EvanHammer said:


> I always have too much gear. I have a Sea Claw with a bungee shock absorber and float, a regular galvanized Danforth with a rubber shock absorber and float, and a Fortress Commando stashed in the hatch.


[email protected]'m trying to figure out a way to block ebay and the for sale section on this forum. I have a problem.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

TimPappy said:


> [email protected]'m trying to figure out a way to block ebay and the for sale section on this forum. I have a problem.


Somehow I acquired all those anchors for free over the years


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

TimPappy said:


> Hey Barrelcooker, I live on West Bay in PCB. I already ordered an anchor, but still always open to fishing with anyone on here. Recently converted to fly fishing and have a lot to learn (that's part of the fun). PM me if you're anywhere close and want to go. I'm pretty sure going by myself for tarpon will be a train wreck!


Solo Tarpon fishing off the beach here is probably one of the most difficult, frustrating, fun things you can do.
Prepare for a mental and physical beating, and to question your sanity multiple times daily. That is my experience, your mileage may vary as the saying goes!

Edit: to add, if you're not throwing flies, and running a tiller motor, it may not be quite as brutal but will still be tough as hell


----------



## Fishflatmike (Apr 16, 2018)

Had Fortress anchor after hearing high praise for it. Gave it away and went to a Seaclaw anchor with a five foot section of coated SS chain. The coat chain is quiet but gives me the confidence it will be strong when need.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

@ifsteve I completely forgot I was supposed to post my anchor setup. Took an overall pic and then one of each connection. After going to this setup the boat does WAY less bucking and jerking when I'm on the hook, off of the beach.

Anchor is alum Fortress slightly over-sized, but the sand here is pretty soft. If the anchor isn't big enough it won't pull the anchor out, but it will let you slowly slide toward the surf when it's rough (it's always rough lol). Buoy needs to be free to slide up and down the anchor line, a lot of people offer me smaller buoys but the bigger one has worked better for me. It stays down in the water, and the little bit of added mass helps keep a nice angle in the line (adding cushion). Rather than a smaller buoy that would just get pulled under when the whole system comes tight.

Hope that helps.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

LH

Fantastic. Thats just what I needed to see. A question from those pics though. What is that clip at the end used to clip to your bow cleat? Not sure I have ever seen one of those and what is the purpose of the little bungee cord attached to it?

Thanks!

Steve


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I use a sea claw no chain and about 30 ft of line. That goes to a buoy. Then I connect bungee from the buoy to a stainless carabiner for quick release. When you hook up, undo the carabiner and toss it in the water. FYI, there are two anchors calling themselves sea claw. The "real one" is the better of the two. The other is a knock off. I got that fake one first and didnt understand why it didnt hold as well. 

Also, I'm sure everyone knows, but, no matter how calm it is don't anchor off the stern. You can swamp or sink. Guess how I know.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

_Fantastic. Thats just what I needed to see. A question from those pics though. What is that clip at the end used to clip to your bow cleat? Not sure I have ever seen one of those and what is the purpose of the little bungee cord attached to it?_

That's a quick release carbiner or shackle. Hooks to the bow eye. The cord is how you quick release it. Assume he has that cord draped up top for easy access. Grab it and pull.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

ifsteve said:


> LH
> 
> Fantastic. Thats just what I needed to see. A question from those pics though. What is that clip at the end used to clip to your bow cleat? Not sure I have ever seen one of those and what is the purpose of the little bungee cord attached to it?
> 
> ...


@mwolaver pretty much hit it. It's a quick release shackle, clips to my bow eye, the cord coming off of it it 1/8 nylon (not bungee, you don't want stretch), this comes over the side of the boat and I tie it off to my casting platform (high on the front right leg) with a mooring hitch, so the release cord stays where I can reach it, a quick pull and the release cord is free of the platform and another quick yank and I'm free of my anchor, then I try and make my way to the back of the boat to start the motor.

Sounds very matter of fact and straight forward but I fish alone a lot, and usually between hooking up, releasing the anchor, trying to maintain balance on a small skiff off the beach, and trying to walk back to the motor (tiller) I break off or come unhooked.... I'll be fishing my Mako (console boat) this year, but with the same anchor setup.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

ifsteve said:


> LH
> 
> Fantastic. Thats just what I needed to see. A question from those pics though. What is that clip at the end used to clip to your bow cleat? Not sure I have ever seen one of those and what is the purpose of the little bungee cord attached to it?
> 
> ...


that clip looks like a quick release


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

LowHydrogen said:


> @ifsteve I completely forgot I was supposed to post my anchor setup. Took an overall pic and then one of each connection. After going to this setup the boat does WAY less bucking and jerking when I'm on the hook, off of the beach.
> 
> Anchor is alum Fortress slightly over-sized, but the sand here is pretty soft. If the anchor isn't big enough it won't pull the anchor out, but it will let you slowly slide toward the surf when it's rough (it's always rough lol). Buoy needs to be free to slide up and down the anchor line, a lot of people offer me smaller buoys but the bigger one has worked better for me. It stays down in the water, and the little bit of added mass helps keep a nice angle in the line (adding cushion). Rather than a smaller buoy that would just get pulled under when the whole system comes tight.
> 
> ...


Oooo.... Purdy! I bet it even smells new! 

jk!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Reviving kind of an old thread, sorry -- @LowHydrogen is the length of line out to your anchor set to one particular length that works well for you? I love the idea of incorporating something like this, but I'd like to be able to adjust the length easily.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

bryson said:


> Reviving kind of an old thread, sorry -- @LowHydrogen is the length of line out to your anchor set to one particular length that works well for you? I love the idea of incorporating something like this, but I'd like to be able to adjust the length easily.


No but you could easily adjust it @ the 2 turn bowline where it goes through the lower thimbles, I always use the full amount of line 30' (I think) because I'm never anchoring very deep and I also like the extra angle (scope) it provides.


----------



## Islander (Sep 16, 2012)

LowHydrogen said:


> @ifsteve I completely forgot I was supposed to post my anchor setup. Took an overall pic and then one of each connection. After going to this setup the boat does WAY less bucking and jerking when I'm on the hook, off of the beach.
> 
> Anchor is alum Fortress slightly over-sized, but the sand here is pretty soft. If the anchor isn't big enough it won't pull the anchor out, but it will let you slowly slide toward the surf when it's rough (it's always rough lol). Buoy needs to be free to slide up and down the anchor line, a lot of people offer me smaller buoys but the bigger one has worked better for me. It stays down in the water, and the little bit of added mass helps keep a nice angle in the line (adding cushion). Rather than a smaller buoy that would just get pulled under when the whole system comes tight.
> 
> ...


Because I’m frugal (cheap) I decided to forgo the metal release shackle and go with a spliced loop and wooden dowel, works great!


----------



## Islander (Sep 16, 2012)

Islander said:


> View attachment 29668
> 
> Because I’m frugal (cheap) I decided to forgo the metal release shackle and go with a spliced loop and wooden dowel, works great!


----------

